
Ask HN: friend is being sexually harassed over SMS. How to identify the sender? - perfmode
This morning the inappropriate messages started arriving from a 619 area code phone number.<p>The number isn’t callable. The harasser types in fluent English. They know her first name. They used it. There hasn’t been anything to indicate they know her last name.<p>I’d like to understand what’s technically possible with respect to phone number metadata.
======
BA4gDY-cqjsEPWn
The po-po should be able to trace it for you. Keep the phone and the texts as
evidence.

